# Isopropyl Alcohol and cleaning question.



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if Isopropyl alcohol 95% is ok to clean a pipe with instead of everclear. Is or would there be a foul odor after.:ask:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Check out the recent discussion about this in the "Ask a Pipe Guy" thread. :tu

Short answer, yes it's fine, provided it is just unscented isopropyl alcohol and water.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

It's what I use (96% actually). However, there can be a slight odor and taste, but usually I let the pipe dry for about 1 week after which is enough to dissipate all of that.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Requiem said:


> It's what I use (96% actually). However, there can be a slight odor and taste, but usually I let the pipe dry for about 1 week after which is enough to dissipate all of that.


Not me, water is not good for the pipe and ISO has toxic chemicals. I would use any drinking alcohol if you don't have Everclear.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

strongirish said:


> Not me, water is not good for the pipe and ISO has toxic chemicals. I would use any drinking alcohol if you don't have Everclear.


You mean there's less water in whisky, vodka or rum, than in 96% rubbing alcohol?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

strongirish said:


> Not me, water is not good for the pipe and ISO has toxic chemicals. I would use any drinking alcohol if you don't have Everclear.


???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Requiem said:


> It's what I use (96% actually). However, there can be a slight odor and taste, but usually I let the pipe dry for about 1 week after which is enough to dissipate all of that.


I have used 96% to clean out a moldy humidor with no ill effects just my 2 cents.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I sure am glad I can just buy the high-octane Everclear here. This stuff has been getting too complicated around these parts the last few days. opcorn:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

i don't know about using ip alcohol, but if acquiring everclear is hard for you, (i know it is for me), use vodka, or clear rum. IMHO, if you r going to clean it this way, "sweeten" it in the process.i know the briar will absorb the ip alcohol to some extent, and that will lead to hints of the flavor or odor coming out in your smoke. vodka or rum works great for me and leaves a nice clean, "sweet" taste. hope this helps!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

ultramag said:


> I sure am glad I can just buy the high-octane Everclear here. This stuff has been getting too complicated around these parts the last few days. opcorn:


+1 We can still get it hear in OK. Stuff works perfect. No problems, no issues. When I move I'm stocking up and bringing some with me.


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

I have to drive to Delaware or Maryland to get Everclear, because the PLCB is a pseudo-fascist organization. Luckily either of those bastions of (relative) freedom are only about 30 minutes away, and I often have to travel there for work. Plus, they have the glorious and underrated Old Overholt Rye, whereas my state does not.


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

As always very thought provoking and interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Isopropyl alcohol will work just fine. It isn't potable but it will evaporate just like normal alcohol (ethanol) does.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Kesslers for the win!


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

I live in the People's Republic of Maryland and don't have any Everclear around me. So far I have used Iso alcohol but I have definitely detected a lingering odor. I have heard Rum is a good alternative, one brand that I have seen used is "Mount Gay" but that is somewhat expensive.

Question: Is day-to-day cleaning my pipes after EACH use with Rum a good idea, I would think it would leave a better smell/taste than Iso alcohol or would this be potentially a bad idea?:bitchslap::faint:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

strongirish said:


> Not me, water is not good for the pipe and ISO has toxic chemicals. I would use any drinking alcohol if you don't have Everclear.


Strong - please help me out on this. I have read and reread MSDS's for isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol (and isopropanol) and as far as I can deduce the unscented varieties only contains alcohol and a certain percentage of water. 91% isopropyl would nominally contain 9% water, or less water than other solvents pipers use other than 190-proof Everclear.

While ingestion (drinking, breathing fumes or extended contact with skin) and subsequent metabolism may convert it into toxic compounds (like acetone) I cannot figure how using isopropyl alcohol to clean a pipe bears on toxicity.

Drinking it (as little as one tablespoon) and breathing the fumes in an unventilated or confined area are not a good thing; it's also bad to set yourself on fire with it. But I want to know exactly what and where the toxins are that people keep referencing in isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES said:


> I live in the People's Republic of Maryland and don't have any Everclear around me. So far I have used Iso alcohol but I have definitely detected a lingering odor. I have heard Rum is a good alternative, one brand that I have seen used is "Mount Gay" but that is somewhat expensive.
> 
> Question: Is day-to-day cleaning my pipes after EACH use with Rum a good idea, I would think it would leave a better smell/taste than Iso alcohol or would this be potentially a bad idea?:bitchslap::faint:


I think that might not be a good idea, basically because u want to let the oils from the tobacco build up a little bit. It adds to the flavor of the pipe. IMHO when the pipe starts to smell or taste kinda sour, then it's time for the rum. Absolute vodka is a good one too.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> Strong - please help me out on this. I have read and reread MSDS's for isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol (and isopropanol) and as far as I can deduce the unscented varieties only contains alcohol and a certain percentage of water. 91% isopropyl would nominally contain 9% water, or less water than other solvents pipers use other than 190-proof Everclear.
> 
> While ingestion (drinking, breathing fumes or extended contact with skin) and subsequent metabolism may convert it into toxic compounds (like acetone) I cannot figure how using isopropyl alcohol to clean a pipe bears on toxicity.
> 
> Drinking it (as little as one tablespoon) and breathing the fumes in an unventilated or confined area are not a good thing; it's also bad to set yourself on fire with it. But I want to know exactly what and where the toxins are that people keep referencing in isopropyl alcohol.


Personally, I can't say about toxins, I just think it leaves a bad taste. That's my opinion from past experience. Nothin but whiskey, rum, vodka, or 'baccy for my pipes please! :banana:


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

By the response I think it will be Rum or Vodka. Once again thanks.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Well Moo, there are different types of alcohol. Iso is not made for human consumption and grain alcohol is. You pipe is porous and will absorb liquids. Why put Iso in your pipe and let the toxins soak into your pipe. The alscohol does evaporate but leaves behind the toxins which not only are bad for you but have a bitter aftertaste. Grain alcohol is much more pure, and only leave behind sugars which sweeten the pipe.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

What toxins? 

Isopropyl alcohol available at pharmacies contains isopropyl alcohol and water. Once the alcohol and water evaporate there's nothing left.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> What toxins?
> 
> Isopropyl alcohol available at pharmacies contains isopropyl alcohol and water. Once the alcohol and water evaporate there's nothing left.


IP alcohol is wood alcohol, which is infact toxic. grain alcohol is what we all drink. (I hope)


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Wood alcohol is methyl alcohol, not isopropyl. That's the stuff that will blind you.

All alcohol is "toxic."


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

I use 99% "printers alcohol", which comes by the gallon. Evaporates within minutes. Believe it or not, it's the water content that keeps it from evaporating so quickly. 

Now, on my glass pipes, I use acetone. Will get even the hardest to clean corners sparkling clean. Granted, a good rinse is usually in order when doin the 'tone.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

I cannot remember the specific toxins but look at the warning label on the bottle. The alcohol evaporates but the toxins do not. You will never find a professional pipe repairman or restorer useing ISO, ever. But if you want to ruin your pipes that is your business. As I restore and sell about 1,000 pipes a year or more, I will only use what is harmless and best for the pipe in good conscience.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

If I remember right The Isopropol Alcohol in itself is not poison but ever since prohibition it has been "denatured" (poisons added) to prevent people drinking it. Isn't that just typical. They would rather kill you than have you getting drunk. I'm so glad someone is looking out for me.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Hm, I'm curious as to the exact toxins you are speaking of, and if they permeate skin. If so, how are doctors allowed to use it as a disinfectant on skin and to cleanse wounds? I'll go find the MSDS sheets on it in the morn and report back!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> +1 We can still get it hear in OK. Stuff works perfect. No problems, no issues. When I move I'm stocking up and bringing some with me.


No problem here in Oregon either, thank goodness.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Nachman said:


> If I remember right The Isopropol Alcohol in itself is not poison but ever since prohibition it has been "denatured" (poisons added) to prevent people drinking it. Isn't that just typical. They would rather kill you than have you getting drunk. I'm so glad someone is looking out for me.


I don't think they care if you get drunk, they just want the tax first...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

hawg said:


> *By the response I think it will be Rum or Vodka. Once again thanks*.


Or don't forget Ever Clear---


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

God how i love the internet!

"Isopropyl alcohol is readily available. Like acetone, it dissolves a wide range of non-polar compounds. It is also relatively non-toxic and evaporates quickly. Thus it is used widely as a solvent and as a cleaning fluid, especially for dissolving lipophilic contaminants such as oil. Examples include cleaning electronic devices such as contact pins (like those on ROM cartridges), magnetic tape and disk heads (such as those in audio and video tape recorders and floppy disk drives), the lenses of lasers in optical disc drives (e.g. CD, DVD) and removing thermal paste from IC packages (such as CPUs.) It is used to clean LCD and glass computer monitor screens (at some risk to the anti-reflection coating on some screens[_citation needed_]), and used to give second-hand or worn records newer-looking sheens. Isopropyl alcohol should not be used to clean vinyl records as it may leach plasticizer from the vinyl making it more rigid[_citation needed_]). Isopropyl alcohol removes smudges, dirt, and fingerprints from cell phones and PDAs. It is effective at removing residual glue from some sticky labels although some other adhesives used on tapes and paper labels are resistant to it. It can also be used to remove stains from most fabrics, wood, cotton, etc. Isopropyl alcohol is also used to remove brake fluid traces from hydraulic disk brake systems, so that the brake fluid (usually DOT 3, DOT 4 or mineral oil) does not contaminate the brake pads, which would result in poor braking. In addition it can also be used to clean paintballs or other oil based products so that they may be reused, commonly known as "repainting".
As a biological specimen preservative, isopropyl alcohol provides a comparatively non-toxic alternative to formaldehyde and other synthetic preservatives. Isopropyl alcohol solutions of 90-99% are optimal for preserving specimens, although concentrations as low as 70% can be used in emergencies.
Disinfecting pads typically contain a 60-70% solution of isopropyl alcohol in water. Isopropyl alcohol is also commonly used as a cleaner and solvent in industry.
Isopropyl alcohol is a major ingredient in "gas dryer" fuel additives. In significant quantities, water is a problem in fuel tanks, as it separates from the gasoline, and can freeze in the supply lines at cold temperatures. It does not remove water from gasoline; rather, the alcohol solubilizes water in gasoline. Once soluble, water does not pose the same risk as insoluble water as it will no longer accumulate in the supply lines and freeze. Isopropyl alcohol is often sold in aerosol cans as a windscreen de-icer.
Isopropyl alcohol is used as a water-drying aid for the prevention of otitis externa, better known as swimmer's ear.[5]
Isopropyl alcohol is used in keyboard, LCD and laptop cleaning as a strong but safer alternative to common household cleaning products.
Isopropyl alcohol can also be used to (in conjunction with detergents which break apart plasma membranes) facilitate the extraction of chromosomes."

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Bad Finger said:


> Hm, I'm curious as to the exact toxins...


Me too. Show me the risk and toxins in isopropanol or isopropyl alcohol that bear on pipe cleaning. I've read all the MSDS's and find nothing. I can find reasons not to drink it or breath the fumes (same as gasoline or wood alcohol) - issues (and substances) well outside the scope of pipe cleaning or the proposition of "toxins" as yet undescribed.

Surely there is one qualified organic chemist in the house?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

There are no added toxins or poisons. It is not denatured alcohol or wood alcohol, it is isopropyl alcohol. There is a big difference. 

I'm not just making this up, I have a bottle sitting right in front of me.

The only warning is to avoid drinking it because it "may cause gastric distubances."

It is not denatured/methyl alcohol, the stuff they sell at hardware stores, and you probably knew a guy who knew a guy a long time ago who drank it and went blind or died. 

They don't put anything in isopropyl to keep people from drinking it. It is for Medical use! This is something that's usual purpose is to be applied to open wounds, so they're not going to put bad stuff in it, since it would get in the blood stream.

To my knowledge, no one has ever "ruined" a pipe by using this, I know I haven't.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> To my knowledge, no one has ever "ruined" a pipe by using this, I know I haven't.


Andrew, please send me all of your beautiful ruined Petersons at once. I'd particularly like your Sherlock Holmes pipes and that St. Patricks 2000 A4 year pipe you just picked up. I'll take the risk.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> No problem here in Oregon either, thank goodness.


That's good to know, Mark. Oregon is one of the places I may be moving. Guess I won't have to bring any there, not that I'd worry about using IPA. I mean we're talking about cleaning a tobacco pipe here, not a baby's bottle. I don't think whatever toxic effects there might be after running a pipe cleaner through the stem of a tobacco pipe and letting everything evaporate would add that much risk to the health risks posed by smoking a pipe in the first place. It's not like I'd be stripping naked and swimming in a vat of the stuff while drinking down a pint. If Andrew and Moo say their pipes taste and smoke fine after using it, that's good enough for me.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Jack Straw said:


> There are no added toxins or poisons. It is not denatured alcohol or wood alcohol, it is isopropyl alcohol. There is a big difference.
> 
> I'm not just making this up, I have a bottle sitting right in front of me.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I've found searching out MSDS information.

 Isopropyl Alcohol MSDS Sheet

There are no toxins, poisons, or additives other than pure Isopropyl Alcohol and water.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

This is the first forum and I belong to 12 pipe forums that have come to this conclusion. If for no other reason that it taste like crap, I don't see why using it when any good drinking alcohol works just fine and leaves the pipe fresh and sweet tasting. 40 years of pipe smoking and restoring pipes has given me some knowledge and experience and when the question is asked, I share it. I bet those of you that use ISO also use salt in cleaning their bowls too. Many a pipe cracked with salt when cotton balls work just as well.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

strongirish said:


> This is the first forum and I belong to 12 pipe forums that have come to this conclusion. If for no other reason that it taste like crap, I don't see why using it when any good drinking alcohol works just fine and leaves the pipe fresh and sweet tasting. 40 years of pipe smoking and restoring pipes has given me some knowledge and experience and when the question is asked, I share it. I bet those of you that use ISO also use salt in cleaning their bowls too. Many a pipe cracked with salt when cotton balls work just as well.


Not at all. I have a box of disposable alcohol swabs I use (the kind the doc uses to give youva shot with) for ease of use. If they made them with grain alcohol, id buy those instead, but they dont.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Earl, we're going to have to agree to disagree here. Have you personally used Isopropyl? I'm telling you it doesn't leave a bad taste from personal experience, used on many pipes. It actually leaves no taste at all that I can distinguish. If you smell the stuff, it only smells like alcohol. If I soak a paper towel in it and let it evaporate, all I smell is paper towel. For the record I have also used whiskey with fine results too, in fact the results were more or less the same. If they sold grain alcohol here I might use it, but it's not really a matter of pivotal concern for me.

And I also use cotton balls, not salt.

Also, just so we're all on the same page, this is the stuff we're talking about (not my picture).


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Yup, I have tried it early in my pipe cleaning days. My customers would complain about the bitter taste. When I went to Everclear, I have never heard a complaint. Grain alcohol is common and easy to get. The sell Vodka there don't they. Cheap Vodka is grain alcohol. If ISO works for you, then that's great but it goes against the norm.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

By grain alcohol I meant high proof "everclear' - sorry. They do sell Bacardi 151 here but if I got that to dedicate to pipe cleaning it would just wind up in a glass with coke and ice after the first pipe cleaning. :lol: I do use whiskey and other liquors (I even used Gin once) when I have some around, but it's just that I don't detect any great difference between the two once they've had time to evaporate fully, so I have no reservations about doing it myself or recommending it to others. On a side note it is also a good idea for people with alcohol problems as they won't be tempted to drink.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

What's really boggles the mind is why they don't just sell Everclear in every state, but that's another discussion. Andrew, I'll bring you a bottle or two next time I come to NY if you'd like. It really does work very, very well. I was amazed the first time I tried it.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Sure I'll give it a shot! 

My only memory of the stuff is from college in New Orleans. The brand was called "Diesel" and they used to mix it with fruit punch in trash cans and coolers at parties to make a concoction called "Jungle Juice" or "Vat" which barely tasted like alcohol because of the sweetness but was actually quite strong. You'd scoop it straight out of the trashcan with a plastic cup. Real classy!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

strongirish said:


> This is the first forum and I belong to 12 pipe forums that have come to this conclusion. If for no other reason that it taste like crap, I don't see why using it when any good drinking alcohol works just fine and leaves the pipe fresh and sweet tasting. 40 years of pipe smoking and restoring pipes has given me some knowledge and experience and when the question is asked, I share it. I bet those of you that use ISO also use salt in cleaning their bowls too. Many a pipe cracked with salt when cotton balls work just as well.


I don't think that the forum is necessarily coming to the conclusion that we are all going to use iso-alcohol. I for one don't since there is always some kind of booze sitting around from rum to bourbon as well as the two pints of 190 proof Everclear sitting here on the desk that are specifically for that task. I would also go as far as to agree with you it would be the last choice I would pick for my pipe cleaning simply due to my preferences. I think what you're being called to task for here is your claim that there are toxins in iso-alchohol. I think perhaps even though you may belong to 12 forums and have been piping for 40 years the boys just aren't willing to let that misleading statement go un-challenged.

Perhaps admitting you over-stated your case a bit would go a long way towards us all just moving along???


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Sure I'll give it a shot!
> 
> My only memory of the stuff is from college in New Orleans. The brand was called "Diesel" and they used to mix it with fruit punch in trash cans and coolers at parties to make a concoction called "Jungle Juice" or "Vat" which barely tasted like alcohol because of the sweetness but was actually quite strong. You'd scoop it straight out of the trashcan with a plastic cup. Real classy!


Probably worked pretty good on getting the Coeds in the mood for some after party activities. In my day (before MADD, the 21 year old drinking age, and the complete implemenation of the Nanny State) the frats used to hold room parties where they'd have a different mixed drink in each room (and some of the frats had a very large number of rooms in their houses), all for free of course. Had much the same effect as the Jungle Juice I imagine.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

ultramag said:


> I don't think that the forum is necessarily coming to the conclusion that we are all going to use iso-alcohol. I for one don't since there is always some kind of booze sitting around from rum to bourbon as well as the two pints of 190 proof Everclear sitting here on the desk that are specifically for that task. I would also go as far as to agree with you it would be the last choice I would pick for my pipe cleaning simply due to my preferences. I think what you're being called to task for here is your claim that there are toxins in iso-alchohol. I think perhaps even though you may belong to 12 forums and have been piping for 40 years the boys just aren't willing to let that misleading statement go un-challenged.
> 
> Perhaps admitting you over-stated your case a bit would go a long way towards us all just moving along???


+1 :nod:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Probably worked pretty good on getting the Coeds in the mood for some after party activities. In my day (before MADD, the 21 year old drinking age, and the complete implemenation of the Nanny State) the frats used to hold room parties where they'd have a different mixed drink in each room (and some of the frats had a very large number of rooms in their houses), all for free of course. Had much the same effect as the Jungle Juice I imagine.


I think that was their Idea John. They had that same type of party every year at this one house at my school, called "Saturate." :lol: There was the vat and beer in the big basement room, then they had cleared out all the upstairs bedrooms and decorated them with different themes and served different drinks, for instance one was filled with sand, the "beach" room, and another was filled thigh deep with those colored plastic balls. It was a riot!


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

But there are toxins in ISO, that's why there are warnings not to ingest it. Just becasue it evaporates and you can't smell it does not mean they are not left behind. You can't smell natural gas unless they add the odor to it but it is toxic too. Toxins don't neccessarily have to have an odor. If I felt I was wrong I would be the first to admit it, but I believe that this is more the case of young guys thinking they know it all and that an old man can't be right. I raised kids and know how that works. But now that they are grown they come to me and tell me they wished they had listened to me more as I was more often than not right. I still say not to use ISO in your pipes, but to use drinking alcohol. If you younguns wish to ignore my advise, then my conscience is clear. Every other forum I am on and every pipeman I have met other than here understands this and would give you the same advise.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Earl, while we may seem stubborn it is just that we want the proof, and all you've said is that it has added toxins, which defies the labels on the product and scientific data sheets describing the product. I'm also happy to admit I'm not right, if I am shown otherwise. To be honest I think what you used was a rubbing alcohol which probably contained isopropyl as well as bittering agents and who knows what else, as opposed to the pure stuff.

In this day and age there are a lot of "pipe myths" and urban legends floating around and we have even debunked a few here.  I have read some of the other forums out there and I think you will find we are actually quite open minded here compared to most. Also, while we only have a handful of genuine codgers, I don't think most of us are as young as you think, in fact I just did a little research and at least one of the people disagreeing with you is actually older than you.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

This thread is starting to give me a headache. I think I'll sign off the thread and leave this "fun" to the rest of you. Seems like there have been more than the usual amount of endless back and forth arguments in these forums recently that don't lead anywhere and have a negative tone to them, if not outright personal attacks. Makes me want to drink a big glass of IPA and test the toxic effects for myself. :frusty:


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't want to prolong this discussion, but am seriously confused about my options if leaving ISO behind...

I can't get Everclear or a similar product.
No problems in using vodka or rum to gently clean the bowl of my pipes with a q-tip or something, but should I use those spirits for salt treatments? I mean, isn't there too much water in vodka and rum (especially the 40% types)?


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

OK, here is all the info on ISO you could want. After reading it, tell me if you still want to run this stuff through your pipe?

EXPOSURE LIMITS

* OSHA PEL

The current Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) permissible exposure limit (PEL) for isopropyl alcohol is 400 ppm (980 milligrams per cubic meter (mg/m(3))) as an 8-hour time-weighted average (TWA) concentration [29 CFR 1910.1000, Table Z-1].

* NIOSH REL

The National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health (NIOSH) has established a recommended exposure limit (REL) for isopropyl alcohol of 400 ppm (980 mg/m(3)) as a TWA for up to a 10-hour workday and a 40-hour workweek and a short-term exposure limit (STEL) of 500 ppm 1225 mg/m(3)) for periods not to exceed 15 minutes. Exposures at the STEL concentration should not be repeated more than four times a day and should be separated by intervals of at least 60 minutes [NIOSH 1992].

* ACGIH TLV

The American Conference of Governmental Industrial Hygienists (ACGIH) has assigned isopropyl alcohol a threshold limit value (TLV) of 400 ppm (983 mg/m(3)) as a TWA for a normal 8-hour workday and a 40-hour workweek and a short-term exposure limit (STEL) of 500 ppm (1230 mg/m(3)) for periods not to exceed 15 minutes [ACGIH 1994, p. 24].

* Rationale for Limits

The NIOSH limits are based on the risk of mucous membrane irritation;
carcinogenic effects [NIOSH 1992].
The ACGIH limits are based on the risk of eye, nose, and throat irritation [ACGIH
1991, p. 829].

Evaluation

HEALTH HAZARD INFORMATION

* Routes of Exposure

Exposure to isopropyl alcohol can occur through inhalation, ingestion, eye or skin contact, and skin absorption [Genium 1993].

* Summary of toxicology 
Effects on Animals: Isopropyl alcohol is an irritant of the eyes and mucous membranes; at high concentrations, it causes central nervous system depression. The oral LD(50) in rats is 5,045 mg/kg, and the lowest lethal inhalation concentration in rats is 12,000 ppm for 8 hours [Sax and Lewis 1989]. The dermal LD(50) in rabbits is 12,800 mg/kg [NIOSH 1991]. Mice exposed to 3250 ppm for 460 minutes developed ataxia, prostration, and narcosis [ACGIH 1991]. Reversible fatty changes were observed in the liver of mice repeatedly exposed to 10,900 ppm of isopropyl alcohol in air for about 4 hours per day [Clayton and Clayton 1982]. Rats exposed orally to 6 mg/kg of isopropyl alcohol showed a significantly increased triglyceride level in the liver [Gosselin 1984]. The application of 0.1 ml of 70 percent isopropyl alcohol in the eye of a rabbit caused conjunctivitis, iritis, and corneal opacity [Hathaway et al. 1991]. In experimental animals, pretreatment with isopropyl alcohol enhanced the acute toxicity of carbon tetrachloride. The metabolite acetone may be responsible for this effect [Hathaway et al. 1991; Clayton and Clayton 1982; Sax and Lewis 1989]. A two-generation reproduction study in rats of isopropyl alcohol's effects showed that the first generation offspring of treated rats had early growth retardation, indicating a fetotoxic but no teratogenic effect [Clayton and Clayton 1982]. Mice exposed by inhalation to 3,000 ppm isopropyl alcohol for 5 days/week, 3 to 7 hours/day for 5 to 8 months did not develop tumors, and isopropyl alcohol skin painting and subcutaneous injection studies in mice also failed to demonstrate tumorigenic activity [Clayton and Clayton 1982]. 
Effects on Humans: Isopropyl alcohol is an irritant of the eyes and mucous membranes. By analogy with effects seen in animals, it may cause central nervous system depression at very high concentrations [Hathaway et al. 1991]. Exposure to 400 ppm isopropyl alcohol for 3 to 5 minutes resulted in mild irritation of the eyes, nose, and throat; at 800 ppm, these symptoms were intensified [Hathaway et al. 1991]. An oral dose of 25 ml in 100 ml of water produced hypotension, facial flushing, bradycardia, and dizziness [Hathaway et al. 1991]. A postmortem examination in a case of massive ingestion revealed extensive hemorrhagic tracheobronchitis, bronchopneumonia, and hemorrhagic pulmonary edema [NLM 1992]. Prolonged skin contact with isopropyl alcohol caused eczema and sensitivity [Genium 1993]. Delayed dermal absorption is attributed to a number of pediatric poisonings that have occurred following repeated or prolonged sponge bathing with isopropyl alcohol to reduce fever. In several cases symptoms included respiratory distress, stupor, and coma [Hathaway et al. 1991; NLM 1992]. Epidemiological studies suggested an association between isopropyl alcohol and paranasal sinus cancer; however, subsequent analysis suggests that the "strong-acid" process used to manufacture isopropyl alcohol may be responsible for these cancers [ACGIH 1991]. The International Agency for Research on Cancer has concluded that the evidence for the carcinogenicity of this process is adequate but that the evidence for isopropyl alcohol itself is inadequate [IARC 1987]. 
* Signs and symptoms of exposure 
Acute exposure: Acute exposure to isopropyl alcohol causes eye and mucous membrane irritation and may cause incoordination and narcosis. Ingestion causes gastrointestinal pain, nausea, vomiting, and may cause coma and death. 
Chronic exposure: Chronic effects of exposure to isopropyl alcohol have not been reported in humans, except for rare instances of eczema and skin sensitization [Sax and Lewis 1989]. 
EMERGENCY MEDICAL PROCEDURES

* Emergency medical procedures: [NIOSH to supply] 
Rescue: Remove an incapacitated worker from further exposure and implement appropriate emergency procedures (e.g., those listed on the Material Safety Data Sheet required by OSHA's Hazard Communication Standard [29 CFR 1910.1200]). All workers should be familiar with emergency procedures, the location and proper use of emergency equipment, and methods of protecting themselves during rescue operations. 
EXPOSURE SOURCES AND CONTROL METHODS

The following operations may involve isopropyl alcohol and lead to worker exposures to this substance: 
The manufacture and transportation of isopropyl alcohol 
Use as a solvent both in spray and nonspray heat applications of surface coatings (stains, phenolic varnishes, nitrocellulose lacquers), quick-drying inks and paints, textile coatings and dyes, dopes, and polishes 
Liberated during manufacture and packing of acetone 
Liberated during manufacture of surface coatings, thinners, cosmetics, liniments, skin lotions, permanent wave lotions, pharmaceuticals and hair tonics 
Use as a preservative, extractant, dehydrating agent, denaturant, and synthetic flavoring agent 
Use in organic synthesis of isopropyl derivatives, including phenols, acetates, xanthates, herbicidal esters, oleate, aluminum isopropoxide, ether, amines, myristate, palmitate, nitrate, and glycerin 
Liberated during preparation, manufacture, packaging, and use of disinfectants and sanitizers (including rubbing alcohol), other antiseptic solutions, skin astringents, mouth washes, perfumes, oils, gums, resins, and creosote and mediated sprays 
Use in manufacture of cleaning and degreasing agents, including stain and spot removers, glass cleaners, rug and upholstery cleaners, tar removers, liquid soaps, and windshield cleaner fluids; in manufacture of deicing, de-fogging, and antifreeze products 
Use in extraction and purification of alkaloids, proteins, chlorophyll, perfumes, sulfuric acid, vitamin, kelp, pectin, resins, oils, shellacs, gums, and waxes 
Use as a coolant in beer manufacture; as a cleaning and drying agent in the manufacture of electronic tubes; as a de-icer for aircraft propellers; and as a fuel ingredient in refrigeration-car heaters 
Use in manufacture of adhesives, including nitrocellulose film and microfilm cement; used in manufacture of safety glass

OSHA is currently developing requirements for medical surveillance. When these requirements are promulgated, readers should refer to them for additional information and to determine whether employers whose employees are exposed to isopropyl alcohol are required to implement medical surveillance procedures.

* Medical Screening

Workers who may be exposed to chemical hazards should be monitored in a systematic program of medical surveillance that is intended to prevent occupational injury and disease. The program should include education of employers and workers about work-related hazards, early detection of adverse health effects, and referral of workers for diagnosis and treatment. The occurrence of disease or other work-related adverse health effects should prompt immediate evaluation of primary preventive measures (e.g., industrial hygiene monitoring, engineering controls, and personal protective equipment). A medical surveillance program is intended to supplement, not replace, such measures. To detect and control work-related health effects, medical evaluations should be performed (1) before job placement, (2) periodically during the term of employment, and (3) at the time of job transfer or termination.

* Preplacement medical evaluation

Before a worker is placed in a job with a potential for exposure to isopropyl alcohol, a licensed health care professional should evaluate and document the worker's baseline health status with thorough medical, environmental, and occupational histories, a physical examination, and physiologic and laboratory tests appropriate for the anticipated occupational risks. These should concentrate on the function and integrity of the eyes, skin, and respiratory system. Medical surveillance for respiratory disease should be conducted using the principles and methods recommended by the American Thoracic Society.

PERSONAL HYGIENE PROCEDURES

If isopropyl alcohol contacts the skin, workers should flush the affected areas immediately with plenty of water, followed by washing with soap and water.

Clothing contaminated with isopropyl alcohol should be removed immediately, and provisions should be made for the safe removal of the chemical from the clothing. Persons laundering the clothes should be informed of the hazardous properties of isopropyl alcohol, particularly its potential for causing irritation.

A worker who handles isopropyl alcohol should thoroughly wash hands, forearms, and face with soap and water before eating, using tobacco products, using toilet facilities, applying cosmetics, or taking medication.

Workers should not eat, drink, use tobacco products, apply cosmetics, or take medication in areas where isopropyl alcohol or a solution containing isopropyl alcohol is handled, processed, or stored.

PILLS AND LEAKS

In the event of a spill or leak involving isopropyl alcohol, persons not wearing protective equipment and clothing should be restricted from contaminated areas until cleanup has been completed. The following steps should be undertaken following a spill or leak: 
Notify safety personnel. 
Remove all sources of heat and ignition. 
Do not touch the spilled material; stop the leak if it is possible to do so without risk. 
Water spray may be used to reduce vapors, but the spray may not prevent ignition in closed spaces. 
For small spills, take up with sand or other noncombustible absorbent material and place into closed containers for later disposal 
For large liquid spills, build dikes far ahead of the spill to contain the isopropyl alcohol for later reclamation or disposal. 
SPECIAL REQUIREMENTS

U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) requirements for emergency planning, reportable quantities of hazardous releases, community right-to-know, and hazardous waste management may change over time. Users are therefore advised to determine periodically whether new information is available.

* Emergency planning requirements

Isopropyl alcohol is not subject to EPA emergency planning requirements under the Superfund Amendments and Reauthorization Act (SARA) (Title III) in 42 USC 11022.

* Reportable quantity requirements for hazardous releases

A hazardous substance release is defined by EPA as any spilling, leaking, pumping, pouring, emitting, emptying, discharging, injecting, escaping, leaching, dumping, or disposing into the environment (including the abandonment or discarding of contaminated containers) of hazardous substances. In the event of a release that is above the reportable quantity for that chemical, employers are required to notify the proper Federal, State, and local authorities [40 CFR 355.40].

The reportable quantity of isopropyl alcohol is 5,000 pounds. If an amount equal to or greater than this quantity is released within a 24-hour period in a manner that will expose persons outside the facility, employers are required to do the following:

- Notify the National Response Center immediately at (800) 424-8802 or at (202) 426-2675 in Washington, D.C. [40 CFR 302.6].

* Community right-to-know requirements

* Hazardous waste management requirements

EPA considers a waste to be hazardous if it exhibits any of the following characteristics: ignitability, corrosivity, reactivity, or toxicity as defined in 40 CFR 261.21-261.24.

Providing detailed information about the removal and disposal of specific chemicals is beyond the scope of this guideline. The U.S. Department of Transportation, EPA, and State and local regulations should be followed to ensure that removal, transport, and disposal of this substance are conducted in accordance with existing regulations. To be certain that chemical waste disposal meets EPA regulatory requirements, employers should address any questions to the RCRA hotline at (703) 412-9810 (in the Washington, D.C. area) or toll-free at (800) 424-9346 (outside Washington, D.C.). In addition, relevant State and local authorities should be contacted for information on any requirements they may have for the waste removal and disposal of this substance.

RESPIRATORY PROTECTION

* Conditions for respirator use 
Material Breakthrough time (hr)

Butyl Rubber >8 
Nitrile Rubber >8 
Viton >8 
4H (PE/EVAL) >8 
Neoprene >4 
Teflon >4 
Polyvinyl Chloride Caution 1 to 4 
Saranex Caution 1 to 4 
Natural Rubber <1(*) 
Polyethylene <1(*) 
Polyvinyl Alcohol <1(*)

Also, Vodka is just fine for the salt treatment but instead of salt use cotton balls. Salt will crack pipes as it draws all moisture and oils out of the briar.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Grain alcohol

Noun 1. grain alcohol - the intoxicating agent in fermented and distilled liquors; used pure or denatured as a solvent or in medicines and colognes and cleaning solutions and rocket fuel; proposed as a renewable clean-burning additive to gasoline
ethanol, ethyl alcohol, fermentation alcohol
neutral spirits, ethyl alcohol - nonflavored alcohol of 95 percent or 190 proof used for blending with straight whiskies and in making gin and liqueurs
gasohol - a gasoline substitute consisting of 90% gasoline and 10% grain alcohol from corn
alcohol - any of a series of volatile hydroxyl compounds that are made from hydrocarbons by distillation
spirits of wine - rectified ethyl alcohol
absolute alcohol - pure ethyl alcohol (containing no more than 1% water)
denatured alcohol - ethyl alcohol that is unfit for drinking but is still useful for other purposes
plant product - a product made from plant material 

Based on WordNet 3.0, Farlex clipart collection. © 2003-2008 Princeton University, Farlex Inc.

Comes with no warnings!


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Rubbing alcohol

Rubbing alcohol is a liquid used topically for disinfection or to soothe, cool, or warm the skin. It is made from 70 to 95 percent ethanol, or ethyl alcohol, along with water, acetone, methyl isobutyl ketone, and additives to give it a bitter taste. Some rubbing alcohol includes perfumes or artificial coloring.

Rubbing alcohol is a type of denatured alcohol, an alcohol product rendered unfit for human consumption by the addition of poisons and bitter-tasting ingredients. Denaturing allows an alcohol product to be sold without the taxes placed on drinking alcohol, so that it can be used for its other benefits. Rubbing alcohol can cause permanent injury or death if consumed.

This is the one used medically and the one most are familiar with. I do know the differences in alcohol. I still ask, which one do you want in your pipe?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Deleted; what's the point?


----------



## TristownDynamite (Jan 10, 2011)

I have been using ISO, but have now become nervous. I see no reason to take the risk and have decided to switch.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

strongirish said:


> OK, here is all the info on ISO you could want. After reading it, tell me if you still want to run this stuff through your pipe?
> 
> EXPOSURE LIMITS
> 
> ...


That just says youll get dizzy if you sniff it, which isnt good. It says nothing of toxicity or that it carcinogenic.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Better read it again if that's all you got. Should not come into contact with the skin or be ingested as well.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Cleansing skin is what is sold for and register with feds as the patent reason for its existance. It says prolonged exposeure on skin can cause irritation . So does saliva, water, and cold wind. 

This is my last post in this thread, as we are just swimming cirles around info that has been interpreted in two distinct ways.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, all I can say is goodbye Bad Finger, LOL. Guys, research it for yourselves if you don't believe me. I think he has it confused with rubbing alcohol. I don't have anything to gain argueing this, I just hate to see some of you use something that is not appropriate. Not when there are chemicals that will do the job much better and have no dangers. to you. I just want to set young or new pipers on the right path.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

How about for the benefit of all us slow learnin' young 'uns you narrow down your rather large post of the whole MSDS or whatever you copy/pasted from for the text in post #52 to the part that is supposed to be proving you right. I'm still a little confused as to where you really feel you've sewn this up so tightly. All the liquids we're discussing here are "toxic" at certain levels in their liquid state. If lab rats ingest 10,000 times what you would from cleaning a pipe Everclear, bourbon, rum, et. al are all "toxic" if you want to look at it from that broad of view.

The iso-alcohol MSDS's I read state drinking _as little as_ 8 oz. can be fatal so it is probably most certainly more "toxic" than Everclear in it's liquid state, however drinking it is an entirely different thing than rubbing some in a draft hole with a pipe cleaner and smoking said pipe a week or more later after it has throughly dried, let alone the dosage issue at hand being virtually none.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

And strongirish pulls out the big guns!

Just the part where it mentions not to smoke after handling the stuff is enough to scare me away from ever using it.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

The not smoking part has to do with not setting yourself on fire. Same warning applies to all alcohol, as do most of the warnings on that page. They are _quite_ flammable, so take care not to smoke while cleaning your pipes, no matter which you choose. Here is a data sheet with the warnings for ethyl alcohol, which is what you find in whiskey, rum, everclear, etc.: http://www.nafaa.org/ethanol.pdf

Frankly I think you'll absorb more "deadly toxins" than either type by getting stuck behind a diesel truck at a stop light.

Anyway, this is pointless. I feel embarrassed to be posting in this thread again, but what can you do. Some of us apparently aren't even reading, let alone taking in, what others are posting (for example, that isopropyl msds report was already posted on page 2). Have fun, Jack Straw over and out!


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Do as you will, i have spent enough time trying to steer you right and give you the best advise I could give. Whether you want to pick it apart and take your chances with the stuff, that's your business, just let me know if I ever try to buy a pipe from you. I would not give you $1.00 for a Dunhill that has been polluted with the stuff. The question was asked, I gave an experienced answer, take it or leave it, I would rather spend my time on other forums where they don't just want to argue.


----------

